# Minwax tung oil finish for western cedar glider



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Just finished this western cedar glider. It will go on my back patio undercover I live in central Florida. I am thinking about using Minwax Tung Oil finish ( yes I know it doesn't have tung oil.

I used linseed oil and turpentine on an anirondak chair last year. Slow to dry abd is sohowing some signs of mildew,

Any experinece with this application would be appreciated


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome glider John. As you are aware, the cedar itself provides a natural deterrent against insects and rot. I personally like undercoating with sanding sealer before using a spar varnish for outdoor projects. The sanding sealer shellac has no wax in it so any topcoat will adhere just fine. The sanding sealer seals and protects while evening out any blotchiness the wood might display after a topcoat application.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

John I lined the walls above my tub surround with cedar and used Behr Scandinavian Oil on it. It takes about 2 days to dry here. I don't know if it would take longer in your high humidity. Anyway, I've never had a problem with it mildewing. It's also easy to recoat if you need to.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice looking glider John. Where do you live in central Florida? It don't say in your profile.


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Knot working said:


> Very nice looking glider John. Where do you live in central Florida? It don't say in your profile.


Winter Springs


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

John, the biggest enemy of film finishes is the sun. Spar varnish is made to last longer in the sun, but even so, it will eventually fail. The product you propose is an interior varnish and I don't think you'll be happy with it two years down the road. I know you said it will be under cover, but I'm guessing it will get some sun at some time of the day and in Florida, that will be enough. Someday, you'll be sanding off that flaky finish to try something else. There is something about linseed oil that seems to invite mildue. If it were mine, and it looked as good as yours does, I'd spring for a small container of pure tung oil. Thin only enough to use at once time with 2 parts mineral spirits. It will dry quickly, and most important, it won't require sanding the old finish off to refresh it. Tung oil doesn't seem to mildue as bad as some other oils.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Ceder Glider*

I had one of those senior moments. I opened this thread expecting to see a model glider plane. Still, you might want to use something more substantial for finishing such a fine piece as you have made. You need an exterior finish to protect this glider for years to come.


----------

